# شاور جل



## الفيومى المصرى (13 يناير 2013)

من فضلكم عايز طريقة لعمل الشاور جل للاستحمام ضرورى جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السى اتش (24 يناير 2013)

*

السلام عليكم ... الشاور جل يتكون من:-
1- مواد التنظيف ومنها الصوديوم لوريل سلفات أو الصوديوم لوريث سلفات أو مزيج منهما. كما قد تستخدم مواد تنظيفية مساعدة.
2- مواد الرغوة. وقد يستغنى عنها فى التركيبات المحلية أو المتدنية الجودة.
3- مواد العناية. منها الجلسرين ويضاف بنسبة 5-10% أو البروبيلين جليكول ويضاف بنسبة 10% أو السوربيتول. واستخدامها بغرض إضفاء لمسة من النعومة على الجلد. وقد يستخدم الكولاجين
4- مواد تعويضية. غالباً ما تكون زيوت تستخدم فى تعويض الجلد عما يفقده من مواد يحتاجها. أكثر هذه المواد شيوعاً فى الوقت الراهن هو زيت شجرة الشاى. كما قد يستخدم زيت البابونج أو الكاموميل أو غيرها من الزيوت الطبيعية. 
5- مواد القوام من أشهرها الصوديوم كلوريد أو الأمونيوم كلوريد وقد تستخدم مواد أخرى على حسب ظروف التركيبة.
6- مواد ضبط الأس الهيدروجينى. من أكثر هذه المواد شيوعاً حمض السيتريك والمعروف للعامة باسم ملح الليمون. وقد يتم استخدام مواد نتائجها أعلى من بينها حمض اللاكتيك أو غيره.
7- مواد البريق اللونى أو المؤثرات البصرية.
8- العطر.
9- اللون.
10- المادة الحافظة. ولله أقولها لكل من يريد أن يعمل فى مثل هذه التركيبات اتق الله ولا تستخدم الفورمالين أو المواد الحافظة المطلقة للفورمالين فالجميع دون أدنى استثناء يعلم بأن الفورمالين مادة مسرطنة Carcinogenic.
11- الفيتامينات. 
12- الخلاصات النباتية.

​*


----------



## دعاء الكراون (5 مارس 2013)

توضيح رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (11 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير يارب معلومات مفيدة وجيدة


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (25 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا عايز اعرف النسب بالضبط لصناعة الشاور جيل؟
شكرا


----------

